# Troll Records – Thrillers and Chillers – 1973



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Troll Records – Thrillers and Chillers – 1973
GHOST STORIES*
Another of Troll Records four-album Halloween releases from 1973. This one is maybe not geared towards children as much as the first one I reviewed, “Scary Spooky Stories”, but the ghost stories are classics.

The first is a “The Tell-Tale Heart” … a staple of ghost story albums. “The Monkey’s Paw” might actually be my favorite ghost story (though this is not my favorite rendition … Christopher Lee reads one that is absolutely chilling). I’d never heard “The Boy Who Drew Cats” before - it is a fairy tale from Japan. “The Open Window”, an old ghost story by Saki, is the last track. It’s terrific.

The music is a little cheesy but probably appropriate 1973. There are just a few sound effects to enhance the stories. But the narrator bears the lion’s share of keeping the story interesting, and he does well. If you’re into classic ghost stories, this album does alright.

Halloweiner doth provide.


----------

